# Starting Penny on RAW... Moose Meat?



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

So I have decided (after many hours of read and speaking to people around here that feed RAW) to switch Penny over to a completely RAW diet....

I have found someone that has about 50lbs of Moose and Deer meet that he wants to get rid of... Its a little freezer burnt (which to my understanding wont effect the dog). Is moose meat ok to give dogs? I already have several people giving me a lot of beef and chicken ( I put an ad up stating I would take freezer burnt meat off peoples hands) and would love to get this extra 50lbs of meat as well, but wont take if Moose is not ok for dogs.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

This is just my logic and not a for sure answer but I assume that it is. Wolves eat moose, so it should be ok.


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

I don't know much about raw feeding to be honest, but moose meat is delicious. I can't imagine it wouldn't be okay for your dog if wolves and people eat it? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

It's fine, certainly not poisonous or anything. It's just very lean, so take that into account.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

LoveEcho said:


> It's fine, certainly not poisonous or anything. It's just very lean, so take that into account.


I read that for my girls weight she should get about 10% fat... I'm still not exactly sure how to figure that out :crazy:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

My dogs get a lot of moose meat come hunting season (trimmings and bones and leftovers from last year given to me), and they just thrive on it. I know some people won't feed Moose meat because it can carry tapeworm, but freezing it will help, and the way I figure it, dogs can pick up tapeworm from a number of sources, and mine get wormed anyways.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Is it ok if I feed a mainly Moose, deer and rabbit diet with of course beef and chicken and some fish? Where I live there are soooo many people that hunt and I know a few people that hunt that would give me either their excess kills or meat that is left over from last year.

How long can meat be in a freezer before its no good for dogs?


----------

